# Problema con salida que oscila Integrado TDA7265



## detrakx (Oct 17, 2008)

Buenas tengo un problema de lo mas extraño. 

Tengo armada una potencia Con una fuente lineal regulada de 100W - Pre amplificador con TL082 y 2 Tda 7265 (25+25w) Ya arme varios de estos. y nunca tuve problemas.

Las tensiones funcionan perfecto tengo 24,5v +/- sobre los integrados.  Y el equipo suena bien. Incluso no hay sumbidos ni nada que puedan acusar una mala conexión a masa.

El problema esta en que cuando conecto el soldador o prendo una luz la salida empieza a oscilar (algunas veces)
no siempre, si es normal que entre chasquidos pero nunca me había oscilado por esa cuestión. 
En cuanto empieza a oscilar la salida toco la masa con una punta del voltimetro y automaticamente deja de hacerlo.

** Ahi en el diagrama se ve. que el preamp lo conecto a la masa de potencia, esto es por que si lo conecto directo a punto de masa a la cual estan todos conectados tengo ruido. 

Que me recomiendan ?¿ Cambiar las posiciones de masa ?    

dejo el circuito de la potencia.

SAludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2008)

Lo más seguro es que esté oscilando el pre. Fijate si podés hacer oscilar el amplificador si se lo desconectás. Si no oscila, el problema viene del 082.
Otra cosa: Está bien aislado el 7265? Acordate que tiene la lengüeta conectada a -Vcc.
Y acordate, una foto dice más que mil palabras. Si tenés una del aparato entero, posteala. Y si además tenés los diagramas que usaste, mejor todavía.

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## detrakx (Oct 17, 2008)

Hola san cacho .. efectivamente el problema viene del los tl082. Desconecté el pre y no aparece la oscilacion.
Cosa rara tan bien que anduvieron siempre, jamas un drama con esos oprecionales.
No te paso fotos por que me llevaron la camara.

Cual sería el paso a realizar ?  Cambiarlos ?¿ .. para colmo no tengo osciloscopio.

Saludos ..


----------



## detrakx (Oct 17, 2008)

bueno me callo una ficha , al pre lo cambie tiempo atras  .. por que tuve que hacer modificaciones con la EQ o sea arme otro pre y descarte el anterior. No es el mismo que el de la foto el que tengo ahora es de 3 TL082 por canal. o sea 6 en total. Tambien recuerdo que esa oscilaciones empezaron a aparecer cuando cambie el pre.  
Dejo la foto .. La conexion a masa esta como te indique anteriormente igual sigo trabajando para solucionar el problema.

saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 17, 2008)

Buenas por fin encontre el problema, fue un error en el diseño del pcb. En un RC que estaban puesto las 2 patas del capacitor a masa y una pata de una resistencia. en fin el RC nunca funcionó y el amplificador operacional estaba funcionando como un inversor de ganacia=1. REcuerdo haberlo medido daba perfecto. Por eso nunca lo vi como un problema. Solo esa osilacion era la que acusó el problema. 

GRacias San Cacho.

SAludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2008)

De nada, aunque poco hice por vos... Lo encontraste solito...

Por cierto, el TL072 está más recomendado para la parte de ecualización que el 082. ¿Lo probaste? En el circuito de amplificación es recomendable usar BJTs (el querido NE5532 debería andar joya, si no, el LM833. El peorcito es el RC4558) y resistencias lo más bajas posibles. Si tenés oportunidad, probá esos cambios. Ninguno de los integrados que te menciono cuesta más de 2 pesos y tienen los pines en la misma posición del 082

Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Oct 18, 2008)

Buenas, gracias por el aporte, ya que lo mencionas es visto en la mayoría de los equipos el uso de los TL072 y NE5532 solo tendría que cambiar los integrados ya que la configuracion de pines es igual para ambos y los reguladores pasarlo a 15v ya que utilizo 7812 y 7912. 
El TL 082 lo utilizo por que fue el primero de los operacionales con el que aprendi en cursos y por eso el uso del mismo. Aunque no parezca el TL082 tiene la misma impedancia de entrada y Jfet al igual que el TL072.
En cuanto a precio tanto el TL072 como el NE5532 me cuestan lo mismo. 
Aca comparando los 3 modelos veo que los que me comentas tienen mejor relacion de ruido unos Nv/ Hz menos que el 082. 

saludos..


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2008)

Con +-12V van a andar perfecto los 072 y los 5532 (los usé hasta con +-5 y caminan bien). Tienen el mismo rango de voltajes que el 082.
Los 5532 son de bajo ruido y entrada BJT (transistores comunes) y eso los hace muy buenos para manejar impedancias bajas, como la entrada de una señal de mic o similar. Los 072, FET como los 082, manejan mejor las impedancias altas. Son de lo mejor para hacer ecualizadores (dentro siempre de los integrados baratos) y son la versión de bajo ruido del 082, con una respuesta más cristalina.
Como sea, probá y quedate con lo que mejor te suene en el oído.
Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Oct 18, 2008)

Buen datos lo de los tipos de usos .. 
SE nota que tenes experiencias con el tema de los pre.  Hace un tiempo anduve buscando Pre.Amp para la parte de " Senales de bajo nivel  ". (Pre de instrumentos y pre de micros). 
Comentaba un aficionado que los transistores de germanio tienen características muy buenas en comparación a los de silicio. A todo esto decía que eran complicados de conseguir y que había que medirlos por las fugas.
Me sería util algunos datos de transistores que hayas probado.  ya que pienso armar varios pre y compararlos para ver cual es el que tiene mejor calidad. También creo que un pre clase A con buenos transistores debe andar muy bién .. 

SAludos .


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2008)

De Ge no vas a conseguir mucho (o por lo menos, no muy fácil). La gran diferencia entre el Germanio y el Silicio es la velocidad. Como el Ge es más lento, se "come" las ondas de frecuencia más alta y suena más "gordo". Una válvula tiene una respuesta similar. OJO, similar no quiere decir igual.
Hasta ahí la ventaja del Germanio. En contra tiene las pérdidas, como supongo que te dijo el aficionado que mencionás.
La gran utilidad del germanio en audio se da en los circuitos de distorsión (esos en los que BUSCÁS distorsión). Casi siempre estás reducido al mundo de la guitarra con estas aplicaciones. Como sea, un FET también va a darte resultados similares a los de Ge y a las válvulas, cada uno con sus matices. NADA suena como una válvula, NADA suena como un transistor de Ge ni NADA suena como un FET. Son tres cosas distintas. Ojo, muchas distorsiones usan los BJT comunes y suenan muy bien (el Big Muff, por ejemplo)
En definitiva, no te enloquezcas por conseguir Germanio para estas aplicaciones. Hay miles de circuitos con los distintos tipos de transistores y andan bien.

Para usar en un pre (donde lo que NO querés es distorsión), buscá los transistores de bajo ruido. Los BC550/60 son complementarios y de bajo ruido (y muy baratos). Son un buen punto de comparación. Si tiene ruido más bajo que esos, ya es una gran cosa. Los 2N3904/06 son el estándar siguiente en ruido. Son algo más común y corriente, pero son buenos también. Si no, te vas a los MPSA42/92, que no son sobresalientes en ruido, pero como son de alto voltaje tienen una curva más lineal de amplificación. Otra vez, probá y fijate qué te gusta más.

Acá te adjunto un par de hojas de datos de transistores de Germanio. Unos tienen la denominación japonesa y los otros la europea.


----------



## adrianksa (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola, DETRAKX me podrias pasar el pcb del tda, si es que aun lo tienes, gracias!


----------

